# Equipo panasonic SAVK92D  Error F61



## Stufino (Abr 28, 2009)

Buenos días, amigos

Tengo un equipo panasonic SAVK92D no tengo los diagramas y me sale un error F61, por favor si alguien me ayuda con los diagramas o alguna sugerencia para saber que significa ese error

Stufino


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 28, 2009)

Stufino dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días, amigos
> 
> Tengo un equipo panasonic SAVK92D no tengo los diagramas y me sale un error F61, por favor si alguien me ayuda con los diagramas o alguna sugerencia para saber que significa ese error
> 
> Stufino



Hola. prueba con estos pasos para verificar cual es el modulo que esta roto.
suerte

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Stufino (Abr 28, 2009)

Gracias Juan José, voy a seguir estas indicaciones, aunque el paso siete no está completo, no se si hay más pasos?

Saludos
Stufino


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 28, 2009)

aca lo encontre completo. Espero te sirva

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Stufino (Abr 28, 2009)

Gracias
Juan José


Saludos
Stufino


----------



## migantorres (May 19, 2009)

PANASONIC CODIGO DE ERROR F61 

Advertencia: Hay que tener cuidado con este equipo al revisarlo hay que de descargar totalmente los capacitores de la fuente. 
Nota1: el voltaje de -9v en realidad debe ser de -3.4 v cuando esta trabajando bien.( ver diagrama) 
De manera sintetizada doy algunas instrucciones de cómo afrontar esta falla, informe de componentes, mediciones y precauciones. 

Para empezar, la salida que usan estos equipo SA-AK240 SA-AK340 SA-AK340 y SA-AK640 son las denominadas semidigitales, ¿que quiero decir con esto?, que ella necesita una señal clock (reloj) para operar. 
La diferencia de cada uno de estos equipos es la cantidad de estas salidas lleva 1, 2, 3. 
El número de la salida es TDA8920BJ con nro. De parte Panasonic C1BA00000407. 

estos equipos trabajan con 28v de alimentación en ic amplificador, esta alimentación es proporcionada por un FET, este FET a su vez es manejado por un transistor, un zener y una resistencia de proteccion (de montaje superficial). 
Es muy común que se dañen el transistor, el zener y la resistencia, lo que provoca que el FET no regule y le da de alimentación al ic amp. Mas de 30v, por lo que se calienta, provocando que el equipo se apague. 

Q5110 (C1740) 
D5102 (ZENER 27V) 
R5114 (1.8 OHM) MONTAJE SUPERFICIAL 
en algunos casos (muy pocos) se daña la salida. 

NOTA2 : 
en la fuente de estos equípos hay un circuito integrado de montaje superficial, el cual genera una señal de clock(reloj) o señal cuadrada que va directamente al IC de salida en el cáso del 240 a las dos salidas en caso del 340 y a las tres en el 640. Y este integrado es común que se ponga en corto, haciendo inoperantes las salídas.
PROCEDIMIENTO PARA El CÓDIGO DE ERROR “F61” 

Este código de error ocurre cuando la línea de DC DET se hace nivel bajo, haciendo que la línea“PCNT” (Power Control) estee a nivel bajo también, adónde el aparato se desconectará automáticamente y F61 aparecerá en el display. Siga el procedimiento abajo para identificar la razón de que la línea DCDET esta a nivel bajo: 

1) Aísle (dessolde) las salidas “R” y "L" del IC de potencia (IC501). Conecte el aparato, si F61 desaparece, sustituya el IC de potencia. Si F61 persiste, vaya hacia el ítem 2. 

2)Cheque los dos transistores que hacen la detección de nivel DC en las salidas del IC de potencia. Verifique sino hay corto entre el coletor y el emisor de ambos. Normalmente estos transistores son denominados Q515 y Q516. Si los transistores estuvieran OK, vaya hacia el ítem 3. 

3) La línea de DCDET es monitorizada por el microprocesador localizado en la placa del panel, cuando esta línea va hacia nivel bajo (abajo de 2,0v dc)el microprocesador lleva la señal de PCNT (power control) para nivel bajo, desconectando el aparato. Aísle (dessolde) el pin “DCDET" localizado en el conector de la placa principal. Conecte el aparato, si la indicación “F61” persiste significa que el microprocesador está defectuoso, sustitúyalo. Si la indicación “F61” desaparece vaya hacia el ítem 4. Obs: En los modelos SA-AK15 / 25 y 55 no existe un pin específico para la línea de DCDET. En estos modelos la línea de DCDET está conectada en el pin 5 del microprocesador que corresponde la entrada “key 4“, sin embargo


----------



## Stufino (May 19, 2009)

Gracias Migantorres, pero solo pude leer hasta el item 3, el 4 o los que restan ya no aparecen, será que me lo puedes enviar nuevamente,

Saludos

Stufino


----------



## Alijose (Nov 29, 2009)

muy buenas recomendaciones para el diagnostico del error F61



Gracias


----------



## Fabiandp (Nov 29, 2009)

Asi es, muy detalladas las recomendaciones. La manera en que pruebo si son estos módulos es simplemente sacandolas y si desaparece el "f61", pues las reemplazo. Además siempre por mera precaución reemplazo los filtros que estan cercanos y las resistencias, creo que son de 100 Ohms. De hoy en adelante seguiré estos pasos descritos por migantorres, pues estos módulos son algo caros y para no arriesgarme en un gasto innecesario. Saludos!


----------



## carlos sepulveda (Dic 23, 2009)

hablando de los panasonic quiero que por favor alguien me colabore con el diagrama del sa ak240 ya que el visualizador aparece todo iluminado y  no se puede observar nada en ella si esta en cd o esta en tunner y quisiera una mano para repararlo
les agradesco.


----------



## Centinela (Feb 21, 2010)

tengo un equipo panasonic modelo SA_AK640 y presenta en pantalla la falla F61, necesito saber como puedo reparar esa falla, le agradeceria una pronta respuesta...


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Feb 23, 2010)

carlos sepulveda dijo:


> hablando de los panasonic quiero que por favor alguien me colabore con el diagrama del sa ak240 ya que el visualizador aparece todo iluminado y  no se puede observar nada en ella si esta en cd o esta en tunner y quisiera una mano para repararlo
> les agradesco.



Aca esta el manual.


----------



## yojann (Mar 5, 2010)

buenas, f61 . significa proteccion por falla en la etapa de salida de audio.
podrias probar levantando el ic . el equipo tendria q*UE* arrancar. luego comprueba los componentes cercanos al ic de salida para no cambiarlo sin necesidad , chequea las tenciones de alimentacion . si todo esta ok tendras q*UE* cambiar al ic . saludos 

pd: revisa soldaduras frias jeje


----------



## OWNERJUNIOR (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola, tengo un equipo panasonic modelo SA_HT743 y presenta en pantalla la falla F61, necesito saber como puedo reparar esa falla, le agradeceria una pronta respuesta...


----------



## Nimer (Jun 10, 2010)

OWNERJUNIOR dijo:


> Hola, tengo un equipo panasonic modelo SA_HT743 y presenta en pantalla la falla F61, necesito saber como puedo reparar esa falla, le agradeceria una pronta respuesta...


Qué lástima que el comentario de arriba puso f61 con minúscula!! Sino, te servía a vos también!


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 30, 2010)

esos equipos cuando tiene el ventilador defectuoso o malo tambien presenta el F61. haciendo creer que es la salida que esta mala lo digo por experiencia. los caseteros trancados da la misma falla..


----------



## fredycote (Jul 6, 2011)

migantorres dijo:


> PANASONIC CODIGO DE ERROR F61
> 
> Que pasa cuando intento prender el equipo de sonido y me aparece el erro f61 (el relevador conmutador de la fuente de alimentacion hace un ruido todo estraño como queriendo arrancar)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee todo el tema antes de consultar ya que las respuestas estan a lo largo del tema


----------

